

Ask HN: Questions you would ask a candidate for senior operations engineer - robbiet480


======
bdwalter
This question has sparked some very interesting conversations w/ candidates
for me lately.

"Explain to me your understanding of the devops movement and the value and
relevance to our industry and specifically what has this meant for you over
the last couple years."

